# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Machinima][Comedy] WoWBeef! All Episodes here.

## Jeremiah

Awhile back, I started work on my WoWBeef series. The machinima series itself follows the adventures of Lolcrusader, a WoW noob who just rolled on an RP server.

I'll put up all of the episodes here for your viewing pleasure! Enjoy =P

Episode 5 Previews





Chronological EpisodesEpisode 1:


Episode 2:


Episode 3:


Episode 4.0:


Episode 4.5:


WoWBeef Shorts:

----------


## raido

Anyone still got access to these wow movies? #2017 ;/

its on WCmovies but you need a aids prem account ;/ 

WoWBeef Episode 1 By Aphel, JL Jeremiah - World of Warcraft Movies

----------

